# ارض من المالك نفسه...



## عقاري(عزيزالذيابي) (13 فبراير 2013)

ارض سكنيه تجاريه في الامارات عجمان منطقه المنامه ارض + عليها تصريح بنا لاربع طوابق المطلوب350الف درهم
رقم المالك00971502000501
ورقم المعلن هنا966594323870
عزيزالذيابي
وهنا اسوق لكم...


----------

